# problem with lang/gawk gawk-3.1.7 upgrade



## gedge (Apr 24, 2010)

There is a serious problem with upgrading to gawk-3.1.7 (see bug 146005)


```
===>>> Creating a backup package for old version gawk-3.1.6_1

===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/gawk from ports
===>>> Starting dependency check
===>>> Dependency check complete for lang/gawk
===>  Installing for gawk-3.1.7
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if lang/gawk already installed
Making install in libsigsegv
make install suppressed for gawk
Making install in .
test -z "/usr/local/bin" || /usr/local/bin/gmkdir -p "/usr/local/bin"
gawk: not found
/usr/bin/make 'CFLAGS=-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -march=athlon64' 'LDFLAGS=-export-dynamic' install-exec-hook
(cd /usr/local/bin;  ln gawk gawk-3.1.7 2>/dev/null ;  ln pgawk pgawk-3.1.7 2>/dev/null ;  if ! /usr/bin/which -s awk;  then    ln -s gawk awk;  fi; exit 0)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /other/usr/ports/lang/gawk/work/gawk-3.1.7.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /other/usr/ports/lang/gawk/work/gawk-3.1.7.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /other/usr/ports/lang/gawk/work/gawk-3.1.7.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /other/usr/ports/lang/gawk/work/gawk-3.1.7.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gawk.

===>>> A backup package for gawk-3.1.6_1 should
       be located in /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup

===>>> Installation of gawk-3.1.7 (lang/gawk) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for gawk-3.1.6_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Try this patch:


```
--- ./zOld/Makefile.20100424102207      2010-04-24 10:01:06.000000000 +0100
+++ Makefile    2010-04-24 10:23:00.000000000 +0100
@@ -23,6 +23,8 @@
 
 PLIST_SUB=     VERSION=${PORTVERSION}
 
+USE_GMAKE=     yes
+
 .if !defined(WITHOUT_NLS)
 USE_GETTEXT=   yes
 PLIST_SUB+=    NLS=""
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 24, 2010)

The port failed to install, here.
It had already been deinstalled.
I 
	
	



```
/bin/rm -rf gawk
```
 'd the
directory and re-csuped it, and
it built and installed.  
That is how I remember it anyway.


----------



## tobe (Apr 25, 2010)

the patch did it.


----------



## gedge (Apr 26, 2010)

After applying patch, please


```
make clean
make
make deinstall reinstall clean
```

to ensure /usr/local/bin/gawk exists.


----------

